# Software to Automatically Enable/Disable Charging of Laptop.



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there a software which can enable charging if the battery is lower than a given percentage & disable charging when battery fully charged of a laptop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2013)

there is no such software & you don't need one either.modern laptops/adapters are intelligent enough to know/notify when to charge & when to stop.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

No, I am talking about automatically enabling/disabling charging. I have to manually plug in and out the power chord. It becomes quiet irritating when you do that activity many times  especially if you're laptop is on for the whole day.  And if I'm out then it is worse.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2013)

i was talking about the same thing.simply leave the chord plug in if you are going out & at home unless you are doing some serious gaming/cpu intensive work an average laptop easily provide backup of ~2 hours on medium brightness setting.if your laptop is on for whole day & you are using it as desktop replacement then better to leave the cord plugged in but i don't recommend it.modern day charging system knows when battery is 100% charged & at that point they stop charging it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, I have samsung laptop, in their bios there is setting to stop charging at 80% , this enhances battery life if you are using it on AC a lot , but you need to do calibration once a month so that battery is good for long term usage.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

actually my laptop is 5 yrs old and i had a bitter experience wid my first battery , used to leave it on at all times and im a very heavy user, so battery died just after a year. When i bought a new one last year i have been plugging in n out power chord and not leaving AC on after battery is fully charged. Also not discharging the battery completely either. So its been 15 months and no problems although the backup feels reduced by half n hour.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2013)

all chargeable batteries wear off with time.if you are a heavy user then there is nothing you can do except continuing your usual routine.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 8, 2013)

so there is no third-party software for this purpose?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2013)

^You can't fully stop charging but the softwares which allow you to limit charging, the max limit can be set as min as possible to get the nearest solution you're looking for.

PS: Just for your info- if you're doing this for "saving" your battery, then it'll result in opposite as Li-ion batteries have the nature of neither using or leaving stand by for much time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^as far as i know such option is hardware dependent & only manufacturers like samsung bios option mentioned above or IBM thinkpad custom battery scheme can implement such solution & not just any 3rd party.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2013)

^Yes. No 3rd party software is available till date AFAIK as it needs to be developed closely with specific hardware and firmware integration.

Samsung, Lenovo, Sony and IBM are the companies providing such solutions, afaik.

But there's a *reverse engineered way *to make IBM's software work on a _few_ brands on linux, reportedly Toshiba and such.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

When the battery is fully charged and its also connected at the AC charger at the same time , will the laptop be running on Battery or is it the direct power supply ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> When the battery is fully charged and its also connected at the AC charger at the same time , will the laptop be running on Battery or is it the direct power supply ??



Direct power supply. Gone are the days when batteries used to overcharge and eventually heat.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Direct power supply. Gone are the days when batteries used to overcharge and eventually heat.



Well, that seems quite comforting. I use to run my laptop always plugged in , since at battery only mode , the CPU performance is considerably reduced.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 9, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Direct power supply. Gone are the days when batteries used to overcharge and eventually heat.



will that apply to a 5yr old machine as well?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> will that apply to a 5yr old machine as well?



99% .


----------

